# Troopers find 11 pounds of cocaine in trunk of Uber.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.cleveland.com/court-jus...-hopkins-airport-feds-say.html?outputType=amp


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Now that's one way to add a little something to your bottom line LOL

"Some paxholes must have left it"!!!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

What? How did he get it onto the plane?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Soon after, Uber deactivated the driver for failure to deliver pax to destination.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> What? How did he get it onto the plane?


TSA was busy strip searching octogenarians.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.cleveland.com/court-jus...-hopkins-airport-feds-say.html?outputType=amp


Scary story for the driver. Somebody bad will be very unhappy about this.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Just another reason not to load peoples bags. I don't want any fingerprints of video evidence of me ever handling their possessions.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Now here's an idea.

Uber's sharing fees off of destination filters with the "have nots", maybe the same could be done here!!!!!!!!!

OK?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Better idea - when Uber starts the destination filter fees, turn them off and use a Lyft DF instead.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

"An affidavit written by Medina County Drug Task Force agent Dareen Stout said troopers stopped the Mercedes sedan Tuesday for a traffic violation as it was heading away from the airport on Brookpark Road."

An UberX driving a Mercedes sedan?

Drug dealers order select?

Traffic laws apply to Mercedes sedans?

What are the odds the driver is black?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

What happened to civil forfeiture?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

njn said:


> What happened to civil forfeiture?


Pretty much been outlawed by SCOTUS.

https://www.overtoncountynews.com/n...cle_57f86ad4-4ffe-11e9-b315-df35e76cd6f3.html


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I am pretty sure the cops knew about the drugs beforehand and was just waiting to take the guy down. Newer Mercedes around here are never ever pulled over


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Just another reason not to load peoples bags. I don't want any fingerprints of video evidence of me ever handling their possessions.


DASH CAM........


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

SatMan said:


> DASH CAM........


A dashcam is a necessity in this business for sure. Unfortunately mine doesn't record what's going on in the trunk of my car. Yours?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Guess that $120 billion IPO will only be $119.999 billion now.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Charter plane shipment. Rider should have told the driver to be more careful. Not like he was going to get a cut for speeding.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

What, we now need to perform baggage check AND strip search, you know, just to be sure before boarding an Uber/Lyft?


----------



## 2020KING (Mar 29, 2019)

If you bringing 5 chickens on a plane thats some huuuuuuuge cajohnes or they have someone inside at the airport letting them walk thru on the days they know no dogs available


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberProphet? said:


> "An affidavit written by Medina County Drug Task Force agent Dareen Stout said troopers stopped the Mercedes sedan Tuesday for a traffic violation as it was heading away from the airport on Brookpark Road."
> 
> An UberX driving a Mercedes sedan?
> 
> ...


Don't jump to conclusions because the pax name (Diontae) is the result of his parents imagination. I believe the Amish also have a tradition for doing that....Um.. maybe not.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Question is those suitcases belong to passenger or car owner?... Polices will literally find out by reviewing airport security camera and finger prints. 
At this moment being, that passenger got arrested and that uber driver got ticket. News would be comes out like A Good citizen uber driver helped police to catch a drug dealer.


----------



## 2020KING (Mar 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Question is those suitcases belong to passenger or car owner?... Polices will literally find out by reviewing airport security camera and finger prints.
> At this moment being, that passenger got arrested and that uber driver got ticket. News would be comes out like A Good citizen uber driver helped police to catch a drug dealer.


this not the 70-90s if your walking thru an airport & catching flights with 5 kilos the airport in on it & not just 1 person, or he had balls of steal & did not care what so ever about doing a 10 year mandatory minimum which in fed time 85% needs to be served

usually people with that much dope to move arent idiots


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

2020KING said:


> this not the 70-90s if your walking thru an airport & catching flights with 5 kilos the airport in on it & not just 1 person, or he had balls of steal & did not care what so ever about doing a 10 year mandatory minimum which in fed time 85% needs to be served
> 
> usually people with that much dope to move arent idiots


That is what I was thinking. The driver said his passenger left airport with two bags. Police could find out if his statement was true. That business might had been using Uber rideshare as their cover of transportation.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

An UberX driving a Mercedes sedan?
Probably a "C" Class. Funny if you think about it!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> An UberX driving a Mercedes sedan?
> Probably a "C" Class. Funny if you think about it!


That's a nice car. Too bad I'll never be able to afford it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Long Beach airport needs to take a look at their security system or maybe the airport police caught it and had the Long Beach police wait for him outside the airport. 11 pounds - that is huge


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> "An affidavit written by Medina County Drug Task Force agent Dareen Stout said troopers stopped the Mercedes sedan Tuesday for a traffic violation as it was heading away from the airport on Brookpark Road."
> 
> An UberX driving a Mercedes sedan?
> 
> ...


Pretty sad when traffic police are more vigilant than the TSA. The drugs should have never made it on the plane if the agency in charge of airport security actually did their jobs. Instead, they would confiscate a bottle of Coke and let 5 pounds of coke through.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Dogs at the airport are not drug dogs, they are trained to locate bombs. 

TSA are not there to check for drugs either - in fact, the x-ray machines show all organic material as the same colored grey blob. Though TSA is in the process of upgrading their machines & that may change with the new imagining technology being implemented. 

When people are caught at airports for drug trafficking, it is typically because someone tipped off the DEA.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> Dogs at the airport are not drug dogs, they are trained to locate bombs.
> 
> TSA are not there to check for drugs either - in fact, the x-ray machines show all organic material as the same colored grey blob. Though TSA is in the process of upgrading their machines & that may change with the new imagining technology being implemented.
> 
> When people are caught at airports for drug trafficking, it is typically because someone tipped off the DEA.


Maybe not all but some dogs at some airports are definitely drug dogs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Did the cops have a warrant to search the car?
Did the driver give permission to search the car?

never, ever give permission to search. never.


----------

